# Ibanez - Possible new 8 String Xiphos



## Ntbillie (Apr 5, 2011)

Ibanez have recently been posting alot about these on their facebook page. I am not 100% sure if it's a signature or a custom. But what I do know is Ibanez is making an eight string Xiphos. Yes you read that right. It's EIGHT STRINGS! I'm actually pretty excited about this idea. It would be good to see Ibanez introduce a new model to the 8 string family. If it does turn out to be a Dino Cazares signature, We all can expect it to have Seymour Duncan Blackouts. Also I recently tried out the Emg X pickups on an Rga8. And they are pretty sick. Soo if anybody is looking to replace their pickups. Give those a try.

EDIT: Let's not try to over embellish this - Dino has said in the past he's not interested in a signature and everything about this post is here-say.


----------



## thrsher (Apr 5, 2011)

why would it be a dino sig? he doesnt use that model


----------



## Ntbillie (Apr 5, 2011)

thrsher said:


> why would it be a dino sig? he doesnt use that model




Well Brother, Dino has recently been using Two-sevenstring Xiphos. I'm not really a fan of Dino. But I was just really stroked about Ibanez making a new eight string model. The Rga8 has crappy pickups,The Rg2228 is too expensive for my budget. Soo I just think in general the Xiphos eight string will make a great addition. It should cost just around the Rga8 price..if it isn't a Dino signature.


----------



## avenger (Apr 5, 2011)

An 8 string xiphos? 

That would be awesome but I am already having nightmares about the neckdive!


----------



## AxeHappy (Apr 5, 2011)

Supposedly they are showing 3 new X series guitars at Musikmesse. 

Maybe this will be one.


----------



## OrsusMetal (Apr 5, 2011)

Ntbillie said:


> Well Brother, Dino has recently been using Two-sevenstring Xiphos. I'm not really a fan of Dino. But I was just really stroked about Ibanez making a new eight string model. The Rga8 has crappy pickups,The Rg2228 is too expensive for my budget. Soo I just think in general the Xiphos eight string will make a great addition. It should cost just around the Rga8 price..if it isn't a Dino signature.



What makes you say it will be around the RGA8 price range? The Xiphos 7 is more expensive than that. I doubt they would make a Xiphos 8 string cheaper than the 7 string counterpart.


----------



## Kali Yuga (Apr 5, 2011)

OrsusMetal said:


> What makes you say it will be around the RGA8 price range? The Xiphos 7 is more expensive than that. I doubt they would make a Xiphos 8 string cheaper than the 7 string counterpart.


There's only a couple hundred in price difference between the RGA8 and Xiphos 7-string, which is probably mostly due to the fact that the Xiphos comes with DiMarzios instead of Ibanez crap. If they made a Xiphos 8-string with Ibanez LZ actives, then I could see it being within the RGA8 price range. I would be worried about the neck weight though, since the 7s are already notorious for being terribly balanced and need strap placement mods to sit comfortably.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Apr 5, 2011)

8 string Xiphos sounds good too me!

Does the 7 string really have a bad neck dive? I know the 6 string does because I've played it. 

The idea of an 8 string Xiphos would be cool. But I'm looking forward to the new X Series that was posted on here recently.


----------



## darren (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm wondering if an 8-string Xiphos was a big reason behind DiMarzio designing an 8-string D-Activator...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 5, 2011)

Ntbillie said:


> The Rga8 has crappy pickups


 
You do realize what company you're talking about, right? 



darren said:


> I'm wondering if an 8-string Xiphos was a big reason behind DiMarzio designing an 8-string D-Activator...


 
Good call.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Apr 5, 2011)

darren said:


> I'm wondering if an 8-string Xiphos was a big reason behind DiMarzio designing an 8-string D-Activator...



That is a very good thought...but also they've known that their customers have been demanding them for a while as well and to compete with EMG. But the more I think about the more it makes sense.


----------



## Galius (Apr 5, 2011)

just scanned their FB page all the way back to as early as October and didnt see anything at all about this....


----------



## Kali Yuga (Apr 5, 2011)

Hm, maybe a late April Fools?


----------



## bnosam (Apr 5, 2011)

Kali Yuga said:


> Hm, maybe a late April Fools?



That would be cruel.


----------



## Ntbillie (Apr 5, 2011)

Galius said:


> just scanned their FB page all the way back to as early as October and didnt see anything at all about this....




Funny,it was posted a week back. It actually started when they asked their customers if they prefer 6,7 or 8. And then a guy posted on it saying 'A Dino Cazares signature would be good..' And a reply was later posted to that by the Ibanez official page admin 'You will just have to wait and see what is revealed at the Musicmesse.' This was basically when this whole thing got started. And there have been alotta talks about it. Having said that Brother I did mention it's not confirmed that if it's a signature or just another addition to the Xiphos. But there are huge chances of an Eight string Xiphos coming out by Ibanez this year. I'll keep you guys posted. Thankyou.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 5, 2011)

bnosam said:


> That would be cruel and unusual.


 
Fix'd. And I'm pretty sure that makes it illegal. By that logic it has to be real...


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Apr 5, 2011)

ill shit a colonial brick house if they come out with one


----------



## simonXsludge (Apr 5, 2011)

AxeHappy said:


> Supposedly they are showing 3 new X series guitars at Musikmesse.
> 
> Maybe this will be one.


no, it won't. i've seen the 3 new X's, those are all brand new shapes.

dunno, if i'd dig an 8-string Xiphos too much. i'd much rather see them throw a re-finished 2228 into the market.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Apr 5, 2011)

shitsøn;2418830 said:


> no, it won't. i've seen the 3 new X's, those are all brand new shapes.
> 
> dunno, if i'd dig an 8-string Xiphos too much. i'd much rather see them throw a re-finished 2228 into the market.



Any pics?


A new color to the RG2228 would be cool. 
But I think the galaxy color is awesome anwyway.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 5, 2011)

I seriously doubt an 8 string Xiphos. Mad shaped guitars and 8 strings are both pretty niche instruments, I just don't see it selling well enough. That, and the other xiphos models had neck dive issues so I doubt a 8 string would be any better.


----------



## aslsmm (Apr 5, 2011)

yeah but all in all the 7 string xiphos modle is a bad ass guitar for the flashy david bowie space age metal player. i love the chamelion finish also.


----------



## Rick (Apr 5, 2011)

Interesting. Last time I asked Dino about it, he said no sig was in the works. Maybe he was lying.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 5, 2011)

An 8 string Xiphos would be cool and interesting. Though I'd imagine it'd be a tad unwieldy for my short girlish figure. 

I'm down with it.


----------



## simonXsludge (Apr 5, 2011)

Xiphos68 said:


> Any pics?


nah, sorry. musikmesse started today, so photos should be around pretty damn soon.


----------



## Themadcow (Apr 5, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> I seriously doubt an 8 string Xiphos. Mad shaped guitars and 8 strings are both pretty niche instruments, I just don't see it selling well enough. That, and the other xiphos models had neck dive issues so I doubt a 8 string would be any better.



I am in the planning stages of building an 8 string Xiphos. I actually have never picked one up, I just think they look awesome. You say neck dive is a big issue? I may have to take that into account.


----------



## AChRush1349 (Apr 5, 2011)

If they had a prestige Xiphos I would shit. Just sayin'...


----------



## Themadcow (Apr 5, 2011)

Did a quick mockup of a 27" scale Xiphos. I increased the size equally by a 1/4" in each direction, not a lot of real estate left for the bridge, and I'm not to sure about how comfortable it would be.






This will be my next build for sure, got some wood lying around that would be perfect for a neck through.


----------



## ixlramp (Apr 5, 2011)

It would be good to see a modern ergonomic x shape ... a Xiphos type shape with a long top horn for balance, it would be a true x shape too, not a Yiphos


----------



## Danxile (Apr 6, 2011)

YESSSSSS! i had to sell my 6 string xiphos to get an 8 string and have always wanted an 8 string version. SUPER EXCITED for this.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 6, 2011)

I really dig the Xiphos, super comfy shape too. If they did an 8 string version I might be obligated to buy it.


----------



## Seventary (Apr 7, 2011)

8 string XXXiphos ??? Hell yeah !! I'm pretty sure Ibanez knows about the neckdive issue and will have that sorted out.


----------



## JaeSwift (Apr 7, 2011)

Hope they make it a ''Premium'' range guitar then, to fill the quality gap between the RGA 8 and 2228.


----------



## Guamskyy (Apr 7, 2011)

Maybe they should make a lefty RGA8.... Oh wait that's totally out of the question


----------



## simonXsludge (Apr 7, 2011)

JaeSwift said:


> Hope they make it a ''Premium'' range guitar then, to fill the quality gap between the RGA 8 and 2228.


a premium range 8-string would be a great idea.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 7, 2011)

Can I just ask, wheres the actual source that says a Xiphos 8 is getting made?


----------



## simonXsludge (Apr 7, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Can I just ask, wheres the actual source that says a Xiphos 8 is getting made?


nowhere, it's just a rumor.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 7, 2011)

It's not going to happen, anytime soon at least. 

Nice rumor though.


----------



## caskettheclown (Apr 7, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's not going to happen, anytime soon at least.
> 
> Nice rumor though.



Can't we be in denial for a few more minutes!?


----------



## Kamikaze7 (Apr 7, 2011)

darren said:


> I'm wondering if an 8-string Xiphos was a big reason behind DiMarzio designing an 8-string D-Activator...





Konfyouzd said:


> Good call.





Xiphos68 said:


> That is a very good thought...but also they've known that their customers have been demanding them for a while as well and to compete with EMG. But the more I think about the more it makes sense.



Yes, one would think that Ibanez out of anybody would do an 8-string with these new DA-8's, or maybe by slim chance that they re-do the RGA-8 or the RG2228 with these new DA-8's as an optional model like they do with the RG1527 now... Just a thought, and keeping fingers crossed for this if it does happen... And since both the 6 & 7-string versions have the DA's from the factory, the 8-string would definitely follow suit. Would be nice to see someone make a guitar with these new pickups from the facto...




Konfyouzd said:


> You do realize what company you're talking about, right?


 
About Ibanez itself and their junk pickups, so true!!!





BIG ND SWEATY said:


> ill shit a colonial brick house if they come out with one



Your not the only one!!! 



Themadcow said:


> Did a quick mockup of a 27" scale Xiphos. I increased the size equally by a 1/4" in each direction, not a lot of real estate left for the bridge, and I'm not to sure about how comfortable it would be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW!!!  Now just a few quick questions regarding this project... As for the bridge, I'm guessing you'd use the Hipshot 8-string brdige??? It'd be ideal to keep it a fixed bridge like it's counterparts for increased tone and sustain... And as a second thought, trying to fit a tremolo system in there will eat up a LOT more room than the Hipshot would... In looking at the pic, the Hipshot would fit nicely, and still leave you plenty of room for everything else.

As for the issue of comfort, I'd say don't make it super-thick and it shouldn't be to bad. Even with a flat body top or with the beveled edges like the actual Xiphos, it'd still be a really sick piece once it's done...

I'd like to see how this project turns out for sure, as well as what Ibanez has planned for the above mentioned Xiphis 8... There needs to be something that breaks up the RGA 8 & RG2228...


----------



## darren (Apr 7, 2011)

Ibanez guitars | MUSIKMESSE 2011

No mention of any new sevens or eights, though they do have a 7-string Falchion on display.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 7, 2011)

Can someone link the pictures? The site won't load for me.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 7, 2011)

Holy fucking shit biscuits. Thank you. It says prototype, I'm hoping that means they're seeing how it does before releasing a 7.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Apr 7, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


>





That 7 string is a beast!!!


----------



## ixlramp (Apr 7, 2011)

ixlramp said:


> It would be good to see a modern ergonomic x shape ... a Xiphos type shape with a long top horn for balance, it would be a true x shape too, not a Yiphos



I can hardly believe it, I got exactly what I wanted ... 
It's an excellent ergonomic design with character too.


----------



## Rick (Apr 8, 2011)

My text convo with Dino.

Me: A few of us on sevenstring.org are hearing rumors of an 8 string Xiphos, do you know anything about that?
DC: No they are not making nor have they ever made one Not true
Me: Cool, thanks for the clarification. I think you rocking one would be pretty dope but that's just my opinion.
DC: Ibanez guys said no for sure and cause of the xiphos odd size that weight and balance would be to much of a issue


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 8, 2011)

Yeah, thats what I thought. Cheers as usual Rickbaby.


----------



## Origin (Apr 8, 2011)

There was never any actual evidence towards this and noone from Ibanez ever even indirectly alluded to it...how did this thread start again?  Thanks Rick, for affirmatively dispelling this. It would be a cool model, but it would never see production as it's just too much of a niche (other than the obvious weight problems). All I can see happening would be a Premiumish 8 like was mentioned before, in a standard RG or RGA shape.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 8, 2011)

Ntbillie said:


> Ibanez have recently been posting alot about these on their facebook page. I am not 100% sure if it's a signature or a custom.* But what I do know is Ibanez is making an eight string Xiphos. Yes you read that right. It's EIGHT STRINGS!* I'm actually pretty excited about this idea. It would be good to see Ibanez introduce a new model to the 8 string family. If it does turn out to be a Dino Cazares signature, We all can expect it to have Seymour Duncan Blackouts. Also I recently tried out the Emg X pickups on an Rga8. And they are pretty sick. Soo if anybody is looking to replace their pickups. Give those a try.


----------



## Rick (Apr 11, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


>





Oh well.


----------

